# New reloader



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

A lot of people are starting to reload, including me. I decided to get a Lee 50th annv kit from Cabelas for $100. 40 S&W dies were only $25. I have had it for a couple months and have reloaded hundreds of rounds. A volunteer at work has been casting me 170gr bullets for shooting defensive pistol. I can load them pretty quick. The only thing that slows me is not having a digital scale. I am very happy with my purchase. The same friend gave me a 9mm speed die from Lee that he is not using. So I will be rollin those out soon.
:smt1099


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Why do you feel you need a digital scale?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You will want to lube the 9's. I use Hornady "One Shot" spray lube. It works great.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

Sully2 said:


> Why do you feel you need a digital scale?


Speed is all.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

TOF said:


> You will want to lube the 9's. I use Hornady "One Shot" spray lube. It works great.


After the round has been loaded?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's how I use the spray. Put about 100 or so cases in a plastic shoe box. Give them a light spray, and then roll them a round a little. Put them in the hopper and you are good to go. It makes the process of reloading go smoother. I use carbide dies also. :smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Baldy said:


> Here's how I use the spray. Put about 100 or so cases in a plastic shoe box. Give them a light spray, and then roll them a round a little. Put them in the hopper and you are good to go. It makes the process of reloading go smoother. I use carbide dies also. :smt023


I dont even lube mine anymore. I use the carbide re-sizing dies and always tumble clean casings prior to reloading.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

ORYGUN said:


> Speed is all.


I think you're fooling yourself partner. The time consuming part of it all comes from having to adjust your "powder measure / drop tube". Once that is set "dead nuts" you only need to weigh "every so often" to make sure its still right on the target


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Baldy and I use the spray lube the same way. it doesn't take much and all cases don't have to be coated. If using carbide dies, which I do, the only pistol case I lube is 9MM as it has a taper that makes it harder to size than the others. I always clean cases prior to any other processing. I use a Lee Load-master system and the powder feed works very well with the powders I use. I weigh check at the beginning and periodically through the process but it drops the same amount the first middle and last check that I make when running 2,000 or more cartridges.

You will most likely gain confidence as you go along. If your powder dispenser proves to be unreliable get a different powder dispenser because weight checking an unreliable mechanism is a waste of time and dangerous if the charge varies by much.


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

> I can load them pretty quick. The only thing that slows me is not having a digital scale.


Not sure I understand. If you are using a powder measure then once the measure is set you should only have to double check one every 30 to 50. If you don't have a powder measure then you would be better off with that than you would be with a digital scale.


----------

